# Matt267's Safe Space



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

Dear EB.com,

Your public bullying and harassment have gone too far. It's uncalled for and my feelings are hurt. Shame on you all. My mommy will be calling. I have created my own safe space full of safe things.

















The only things I've always wanted was to be part of something.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2017)

Pffttt. Wait until you login to see Guest_Matt...

Cupcake.


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2017)

The equivalent of Matt's locking of the spam thread...


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2017)

Pussy.

I was referring, of course, to the kitten in your posted image.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Ukraine is strong!


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Stay safe, Matt!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Hi Matt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)

HEY... WE CAN JUST SPAM HERE WHERE THERE ARE

[SIZE= 72px][COLOR= rgb(39, 174, 96)]NO RULES![/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

It's true, I don't think @matt267 PE (whaattttt now he's @Guest_Matt!) would impose rules on us. Let's spam for Matt!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)

Matt, matt he's our guy, if we can't SPAM I think I'll cry!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 18, 2017)

leggo said:


> It's true, I don't think @matt267 PE (whaattttt now he's @Guest_Matt!) would impose rules on us. Let's spam for Matt!


see what happens when you fuck around....


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

I do. But none of that is needed in here!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> see what happens when you fuck around....


And what part of "SAFE SPACE" don't you understand?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 18, 2017)

WTF happened? 

Why did I have to get busy today at work and miss this all?


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2017)

Is this like the old Survivor thread, where the 10k spilled out into the rest of the entire forum?  

That was a lot more entertaining, by the way.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)

EB Spam Thread drama. I just like that they finally banned that matt guy.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2017)

so what the hell is going on?


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

not much, you?


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Just workin'. Unfortunately not spammin'.

EDIT: For the foreseeable future, I see the number of "Spam spam spam" and "Maps! Maps! Maps!" posts by me being few and far between, unless things change.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)

leggo said:


> Just workin'. Unfortunately not spammin'.
> 
> EDIT: For the foreseeable future, I see the number of "Spam spam spam" and "Maps! Maps! Maps!" posts by me being few and far between, unless things change.


I'm between projects right now.  Cleanig up workspace so's I can move.


----------



## P-E (May 18, 2017)

Nothing to see here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)

Nothing to do here.


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Nothing to spam here.


----------



## Binkers41 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Binkers41 said:


>


Top! ...?

And me? I'm the First Loser.


----------



## Binkers41 (May 18, 2017)

Woo-hoo!  Now if only it was top in the spam thread...


----------



## Ble_PE (May 18, 2017)

This is so sad...


----------



## P-E (May 18, 2017)

I know.  We're going to miss ya Matt.


----------



## Voomie (May 18, 2017)

I'll need a lot of there here.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2017)

i like jolly rancher candy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 18, 2017)

There will be blood!


----------



## P-E (May 18, 2017)

This is too stressful. I need another beer


----------



## Voomie (May 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (May 19, 2017)

Yay! Welcome back, @matt267 PE!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

leggo said:


> Yay! Welcome back, @matt267 PE!


Are you stalking me?


----------



## leggo PE (May 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Are you stalking me?


Unintentionally, yes. Are you mad about it?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

leggo said:


> Unintentionally, yes. Are you mad about it?


No it cool, I've always wanted a stalker.


----------



## leggo PE (May 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> No it cool, I've always wanted a stalker.


Nice. I don't know how good I'll be at it, but I have a pretty solid start.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

leggo said:


> Nice. I don't know how good I'll be at it, but I have a pretty solid start.


Good or bad, you'll get a trophy (or restraining order) anyway.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> > 2 minutes ago, leggo said: Nice. I don't know how good I'll be at it, but I have a pretty solid start.
> 
> 
> Good or bad, you'll get a trophy (or restraining order) anyway.


Or at least a gold star for trying.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (May 19, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (May 19, 2017)

Here ya go, @matt267 PE...???????????????????.

?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Are you stalking me?


----------



## cement (May 19, 2017)

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> Or at least a gold star for trying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


better than a brown star


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

cement said:


> better than a brown star


That depends on who's brown star it is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That depends on who's brown star it is.


No... it really doesn't. (were you actually gone?)


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

Was I actually gone? Well, that's tough to answer. Let's just say I'll be getting my revenge when the time is right.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2017)

At least avatars are back to normal now.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> At least avatars are back to normal now.


hahaha, yeah no more teenybopper crap.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2017)

if you were not a willing participant in that let me know...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> if you were not a willing participant in that let me know...


Ban NJ!



Joking, it was all good fun. I was playing along.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2017)

I was going to build a wall of sorts


----------



## YMZ PE (May 20, 2017)

Can we punish NJ anyway?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I was going to build a wall of sorts


You were going to give me my own real safe space?


----------



## Voomie (May 20, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Can we punish NJ anyway?


Being in NJ is punishment enough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (May 20, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Being in NJ is punishment enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes.  I have to go there Wed.  I must have done something bad to deserve that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 22, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Being in NJ is punishment enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you. I needed that laugh this morning.


----------

